# Toula



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Has a viewing tomorrow so i hope both her and Trixie have found their new homes.

Hope all goes well Lauren, please let me know if they fall in love, although i know they will. x


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Has a viewing tomorrow so i hope both her and Trixie have found their new homes.
> 
> Hope all goes well Lauren, please let me know if they fall in love, although i know they will. x


Fingers crossed here , for both Toula & trixie , that they find their loving home xx


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Will be keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

*salt and wounds lol*

Good luck wit the viewing


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Wasnt intentional to be that way, im just so happy somebody wants to view them. xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Wasnt intentional to be that way, im just so happy somebody wants to view them. xx


oh know I know your so not like there cc my silly mind 

yes its great when you wait long enough for the perfect home that you wanted.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Hope all goes well with the visits and this the perfect slave to give them a forever loving home they both deserve


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

awww thats great news cc...everything crossed here today xx please let us know how it goes xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I will update once Lauren tells me how the viewing went. xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have been told Toula has found her new home. Thankyou Lauren. xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> I have been told Toula has found her new home. Thankyou Lauren. xx


Brilliant news:thumbup:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Fantastic news :thumbup:


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

sorry for lack of updates, Toula is all set for her lovely new home & in the meantime Trixie has found herself a boyfriend in danniandnala's little boy Bill 
Unfortunately Trixie has dermatitis and its quite sore so we have had to separate her from Toula as she was making the problem worse by washing the sores and licking the cream off. Fortunately Faith has accepted Trixie into her clan and they are teaching her how to live up to her naughty tortie reputation! 
Thanks so.much CC for trusting me with these two treasures xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

CaninoAnimalRescue said:


> sorry for lack of updates, Toula is all set for her lovely new home & in the meantime Trixie has found herself a boyfriend in danniandnala's little boy Bill
> Unfortunately Trixie has dermatitis and its quite sore so we have had to separate her from Toula as she was making the problem worse by washing the sores and licking the cream off. Fortunately Faith has accepted Trixie into her clan and they are teaching her how to live up to her naughty tortie reputation!
> Thanks so.much CC for trusting me with these two treasures xxx


i'm so glad they have found their forever home. they are gorgeous girls and you can see by trixie's face that she won't need much teaching, she has a look of a naughty tortie about her. i was honoured to meet them and i'm really pleased for them both xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou so much Lauren for helping me with Toula & Trixie.
Great news Toula has found her loving home, hoping Trixie finds her own special home soon. xxxxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i thought they were going together


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I was hoping they would both go together but after speaking with lauren and the problems Toula has had being a mum i think we have decided Trixie to go maybe with another kitten or on her own.
Problem is if Toula keeps licking Trixie and making her sore, she will always do this as its difficult to stop her doing this.

Lauren will make the right choice for Trixie, i trust her enough to be happy with what she feels is best. xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> I was hoping they would both go together but after speaking with lauren and the problems Toula has had being a mum i think we have decided Trixie to go maybe with another kitten or on her own.
> Problem is if Toula keeps licking Trixie and making her sore, she will always do this as its difficult to stop her doing this.
> 
> Lauren will make the right choice for Trixie, i trust her enough to be happy with what she feels is best. xx


i just got mixed up and missed something along the way. i'm sure they will both be so happy in their new lives. does this mean danniandnala will be having a little girlfriend to take home with bill you never know do you


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I havent been told about Trixie but i have a strange feeling something is going on with Danniandnala.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> I havent been told about Trixie but i have a strange feeling something is going on with Danniandnala.


mmm interesting. will have to keep my eyes peeled


----------

